# GoD and DoG



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

--- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H17edn_RZoY


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow - Very simple, but brought tears to my eyes! 
thanks for sharing this link!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Amen, Bow-wow!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow - how moving.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I was a bit worried about what that link was gonna be, but I am so glad I clicked it! I LOVED IT!

thank you for sharing


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing.

julies'omom


----------

